# Diagrama del TV JVC LT-32KB35



## Mikep10 (Abr 6, 2017)

Buenos días compañeros, Gracias por la bienvenida a esta Comunidad.
Soy nuevo en esto de las comunidades y quería consultarles si por casualidad alguien dentro de la Comunidad tiene el Diagrama del TV JVC LT-32KB35, ya que lo necesito para poder realizar la revisión de un televisor de este modelo.
Muchas gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2017)

La presentación en la comunidad se hace aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/bienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984/

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*02)* Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", "Auxilio". etc. *"Agradecimiento de bienvenida y consulta" NO describe NADA*


*¡ Bienvenido a la Comunidad !*


----------

